# Prayer Request



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Debbie Downer here (thanks, Mike) with sad news to report once more. Jackie Archer, mother-in-law of my son, Corey (buck0412), was diagnosed with Leukemia (ALL) the last day of the Factory Rally. To those of you so inclined, please keep Jackie & her husband, Steve, daughters Amber (Corey) and Michelle (Scott), and Michelle & Scott's children, (granddaughter) Madison & (grandson) Austin, in your prayers. To the rest of you, please send all good Outbacker vibes their way. The fact that we lost my husband, Paul, to Leukemia (AML) makes this journey that much more difficult and frightening. I've seen the power of prayer and support from Outbackers work many times (BTW, my Mom's doing great & my friend, Ellen, is finishing up her chemo with amazingly positive results) so please do it again for Jackie and her family. Thanks so much!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

God Bless you and your family in his difficult time.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Prayers lifted up...

MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

You got it! This is one big strong praying forum family, it has come thru time and time again for each other and loved ones of one another. C'mon Outbackers, get your biggest and strongest and most powerful prayers together.















_For Jackie _


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi,
Laura can assure you that you will have prayers lifted up for you and yours in this household. May God bring you peace and comfort in whatever you face.
God Bless!
Darlene















_For Jackie _
Nice ribbon, Doxie!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

nonny,

We're sending our most powerful healing thoughts and prayers to Jackie and her family...


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Laura,

Our prayers are being lifted up as I write.

That is a real tough diagnosis.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Prayers for you and your family being sent your way.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

So far, so good. Jackie says she's just now beginning to feel the fatigue that comes with the chemotherapy. Her spirits are good and she's talking about the whole experience, which is also good. Thanks for your support thus far and please keep it going. She's got a long way to go!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thank you for the update nonny...
Prayers are still on their way from So California!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Sorry I missed this the first time!! Our prayers and thoughts are with you and yours!!
Ember


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

How quickly things can change. Amber reports her mother is feeling very poorly now. They've taken out all the flowers and plants, which means her defenses are significantly impaired. She's refusing all visitors, which may be best for the moment. Those who visit now must wear masks. Please keep praying for her. She's a fine lady, deserving of all the support she can get. Thanks again.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh Nonny - I'm so sorry I missed this ealier. Please, Please, PLEASE know that all good wishes and every bit of positive energy that can be mustered at Wolfwood are coming your way! It sounds like Jackie is a strong woman. And she has you and your wonderful family by her side too. Miracles *DO* happen!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Prayers from our way as well.

We all pray for Miracles to happen and they do.

_Brian_


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers being sent !!


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Postive thoughts coming Jackie's way! Tell her to keep her spirits up and hang in there!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Prayers and healing blessings. Amen


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Good news to report today. Jackie's initial spinal tap results were good. She has a day off with no procedures and is doing well today! Keep praying for her and her family, please. Thanks!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

nonny said:


> Good news to report today. Jackie's initial spinal tap results were good. She has a day off with no procedures and is doing well today! Keep praying for her and her family, please. Thanks!


That IS good news, Laura!!! And I'm sure the "day off" is a much needed respite for her! Speaking from experience, its rather amazing how *exceptional* a day _WITHOUT_ doctors, tests, reports, "talks", evaluations, considerations, explanations, and all the individual "self-talk" that goes on between & during every one of those things, can be!!! Please give her (and yourself!!!) a hug from someone who (sort of) understands....


----------

